# Need a motor for N Model Power Pacific..



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I would like to help a lady by fixing a loco that she bought a few years back and has run only a few minutes before dying.Seller told her that someone had burned the motor and that warranty didn't cover abuse.

I took it apart and indeed the motor is dead,with plastic melted around a brush holder.I've put current to it and it instantly became burning hot,even if it did run so it is obviously shorted.

I emailed Model Power to be told it is out of stock so I'm stuck.I really would like to help the lady.The part number is NPAC-37 and the loco is a MP N scale 4-6-2 Pacific(stock 7407CP).Does anyone know of some store that would have it in stock?


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Model railroader has ads in it for motors, you just need to find one to fit in the cab, doesn't have to be the exact same motor, and these are better than the original. write them and send the dimensions of the original in milimeters.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

try this site, www.nwsl.com for motors


----------

